# Friday Watch



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I am really the first one this Friday?









CITIZEN Eco Drive today










Knut


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Still got this 5513 for a few more days....


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

EZM1 for now -



















Alan


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

New arrival Tissot 516 chrono for me today









Should try to take a better pic. The brown strap somehow look better with the white dial than in this pic.

























Alan, two lovely pieces you have there, especially the EZM1!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow some stunners today!

Jase - Sweet 5513 mate... wish it was mine!
















Alan - Wow a 1 and a 2... that EZM1 looks great... let me know if you want rid of either of em!  or both....
















Hakim - Nice Tissot... and a great strap... good combination.









For me....


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Since it arrived earlier in the week..










Rich


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

JonW said:


> Wow some stunners today!
> 
> Jase - Sweet 5513 mate... wish it was mine!
> 
> ...


I would echo all of that chums, some very nice stuff this morning.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

I agree with Jon, some top class watches today.

Its dress down Friday so I have this on:










Thanks and have a great weekend.

deano


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This one today.


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

This for me:


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Some stunning hardware around today!!

For me to start with anyway!!










Might switch later depending on what the day throws my way to


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry I've tried to edit my post to put a smaller picture in but for some reason it wont let me edit it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A fine set of watches on display this morning chaps 









This so far for me









*Omega Seamaster Professional 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, c1992*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Working from home today, so going with this currently


















Commando style


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

New Seiko 5 Superior.

Dial looks plain from straight on -










Give it a twist...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow that is diffrent, it's worth giving it a twist


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

An Italian job for me today.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Stowa Marine here:


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

JohnFraininthe93rd said:


> Sorry I've tried to edit my post to put a smaller picture in but for some reason it wont let me edit it!


No no. Leave it just as it is 

Shweeeet

Toby


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This one for me, she's had a little TLC so deserves an outing!!










This was her before










Might change to this later, as a bit of a workout!!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Snap, Dave!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Poljot President chrono today:










Cheers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice but of work on the 6306 hippo


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Wearing the *Sinn 103 ST* today


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Nice but of work on the 6306 hippo


Thanks it's involved lots of careful time and effort watching Jase do all the work,and find all the bits, and make all the cups of tea, top bloke


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hippo said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Nice but of work on the 6306 hippo
> ...


He's alright but again a bit scary watching him work  He does love his Dremmel


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Gone with this:










But will swap out later for this:


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

quoll said:


> Snap, Dave!












RLT 20 years 40mm no 8/20 for me - very similar dial to the Stowa don't you think?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> Snap, Dave!


They are both nice but I love that undated dial, a classic


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My new 7002 from Roy, it now wears a carbon strap.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Pug, Is that a true reflection of the colour? If so, I like it.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Hi Pug, Is that a true reflection of the colour? If so, I like it.


yes, apart from the glare on the lens the colour is exactly the same on the wrist and has not been altered,its probably the best condition vintage seiko i own at the moment and was taken from the bay ,they dont come up often but when they do the seller usually photographs them very poorly and the dials almost look fluorescent so ppl give them a miss (worth keeping an eye out for as they go for less than a poor condition 6138 most of the time)


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Going stealthy (and dusty) for this rainy afternoon


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

potz said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Still got this 5513 for a few more days....
> ...


We could always go for a Rolex pass around









Im up for that


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mmmm I dunno, a pass around eh, sounds er....Scary...

The owner might not be too impressed..... 

Actually he lurks on the forum occasionally......


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This one for me today (still looking for some original hands though







)

*Seiko 6138-8020 on a TF Rallye*


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Really glad I was able to get this from a very kind chap, after they had sold out.

Taken just now, on one of Roy's Darlena carbon straps.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Dress down Friday in work, so I'm persevering with this one, although I'm pr

etty sure that it's not going to be a long term keeper...










When I get home I'll change into this one, which I have been neglecting lately


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Mmmm I dunno, a pass around eh, sounds er....Scary...
> 
> The owner might not be too impressed.....
> 
> Actually he lurks on the forum occasionally......


Jase - you have a PM... I will be in the UK over xmas... can I have amy pass around turn then?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What who's *amy*









What are you two up to now


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Recieved and replied.... 

I promise that you will have it after me Jon.....









I'll leave it up to you to pass onto whoever you want next.......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL - I cant tyep....  Amy.... nice girl... sloppy thirds Phil?

Cheers Jase! Ive noted your comments in the PM... I'll be very careful with it... promise...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> LOL - I cant tyep....  Amy.... nice girl... sloppy thirds Phil?
> 
> Cheers Jase! Ive noted your comments in the PM... I'll be very careful with it... promise...


Oh go on then I'm up for it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Phil - PM sent with tel no... shes a bit scary... but we like em like that...


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

philjopa said:


> RLT 20 years 40mm no 8/20 for me - very similar dial to the Stowa don't you think?


You are right now you mention it - and I had not noticed it before. Nice watch.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

I hate the Swedish Postservice and the custom people on Arlanda Airport!

I protest against the delay!


















/j


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

sal



watchless said:


> I hate the Swedish Postservice and the custom people on Arlanda Airport!
> 
> I protest against the delay!
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve not worn this for some time so swapped over to it before coming to work









*Vostok Amphibia 31 Jewel cal2416b Automatic.*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've also changed over to this


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Waiting for my website to update so I ccan link to a fresh pic...

Got the Seiko SKXA35 on now,










the O&W M6 is packed in my bag for later. Road trip to the Seagrave factory for grand opening.










Martin


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My trusty beater









Seiko 7N42-6130


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

PhilM said:


> I've also changed over to this


Can't do my own photo till tomorrow, but 15/21 has seen wrist service today









I've changed now to BryBlasted Zeno Army 300m diver (again, pics to come...) for a stealth trip to the supermarket...


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Some great looking watches here today! ( what else is new...







).

Finally got a suitable leather band for this one - so swapped watches for the evening to this CERTINA Sportsman.

I got this watch for free







and I really like it. It has a Certina 25-661 manual wind 17 jewels movement. Have no idea what year it's from - anyone have a suggestion?










Knut


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Steve264 said:


> Can't do my own photo till tomorrow, but 15/21 has seen wrist service today


Good to hear it Steve


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

knuteols said:


> Some great looking watches here today! ( what else is new...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My suggestion? Simply pop it in a jiffy bag and send it over here for analysis and evaluation









It's a beauty, Knut


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

knuteols said:


> Finally got a suitable leather band for this one - so swapped watches for the evening to this CERTINA Sportsman.










That is one good looking watch, nice strap too, what diameter is it?.

Let me know if you ever decide to sell.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A fine set of watches on display this morning chaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bored of that yet Mach?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Until I get the real thing


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

potz said:


> watchless said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the Swedish Postservice and the custom people on Arlanda Airport!
> ...


Wow Chris









With those glasses, I clicked on & thought it was my neurologist.

Cracking double!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > A fine set of watches on display this morning chaps
> ...


Silly person


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

MarkF said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got a suitable leather band for this one - so swapped watches for the evening to this CERTINA Sportsman.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words







The diameter is about 36-mm not including the crown, so it's not a huge watch - very suitable for my skinny wrists though









I'll let you know if I ever decide to part with it


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I know that - no harm in asking silly question again tho


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


True


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

All day this old begger



(Can anybody suggest a source for a replacement crown, in red gold and slightly domed?)

This evening, after dark.... if it's safe...this.



It's too nice for a drinking man to own, let alone leave the house in...

have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Titus today


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Been wearing this one for the past week, Rough but Ready.

Lanco Popular:










Regards

Mark


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cracking variety today fellas and great quality. Just got back from a birthday bash, was all in brown so only one choice.










1975 accuquartz 10k

had a 'while you were out' from the postie today, so hopefully a treat tomorrow morning.

Andy


----------

